# family interest in preppin :)



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Gave my pops a copy of "One Second After" a couple of months ago. He finally got around to readin it now Im startin to get preppin Q's. Also, comments like there might be somethin to this preppin stuff. I am very happy bout this. If they are prepared even a bit it would help me out a lot. Just tryin not to throw too much at them at once and spook em off while still maintaining some urgency. Saw a lot of "how do I talk to fam and folks" threads and figured Id share this. I picked that book because forward written by Newt Gingrich and pops likes him.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Congrats! Getting family members on board with the idea really takes a load off your mind and shoulders.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

That's great.


----------



## Axelight (Apr 21, 2012)

Well done. You've also given me a good idea to try to get my family more involved as well.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Hoping this works for me, too. I gave my hubby a copy of the book (after I read it  ), practically begging him to read it. I've asked him to read it several times, at risk of being a nag. He finally got it out over the weekend, dusted it off. Still hasn't started it yet, but we've been swamped and he actually did look interested in reading it. I'm keeping my fingers crossed...!!! :2thumb:


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Good job!

I've been pushing Ferfal's book "Surviving the Economic Collapse" on anyone who brings up the topic of the economy falling apart. I usually point them to the copy on Amazon and then mention that I read it, it's good and is what you might expect to happen from someone who lived through it. He lists very practical and doable steps to take got you and your family. You might want to consider it a good second book to recommend after he finishes One Second After.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

CulexPipiens said:


> Good job!
> 
> I've been pushing Ferfal's book "Surviving the Economic Collapse" on anyone who brings up the topic of the economy falling apart. I usually point them to the copy on Amazon and then mention that I read it, it's good and is what you might expect to happen from someone who lived through it. He lists very practical and doable steps to take got you and your family. You might want to consider it a good second book to recommend after he finishes One Second After.


Thanks for the recommendation. Ill read it thurs and pass it on. Always looking for something good. Especially since I got rid of cable 
Couldnt find it on kindle. Is it available as e book?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I think it is on Kindle. If this is the same book.

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&ref=pd_sl_84emm5j90x_e


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Here's the link to the Ferfal book: http://www.amazon.com/Modern-Surviv...46874&sr=1-1&keywords=feral+economic+collapse

BTW, his website has lots of FREE information.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Ferfal does give good information via 1st hand experience, but do keep in mind he was/is from a very wealthly family and he did have financial resources available that others in Argentina at that time did not have. Since he was still in college at the time all that was happening, his immediate family moved to Spain and left him in charge of their properties, etc. in Argentina and made funds available to him as necessary. Still a good read and information source as to what did happen in their superinflation periods .


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

kejmack said:


> Here's the link to the Ferfal book: http://www.amazon.com/Modern-Surviv...46874&sr=1-1&keywords=feral+economic+collapse
> 
> BTW, his website has lots of FREE information.


Thx will give it a read


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

There's another guy out there, Selco, that writes about surving in the Bosnia war. I don't know if he's done a book but there are some postings, here's one. http://www.shtfplan.com/emergency-preparedness/a-survival-q-a-living-through-shtf-in-the-middle-of-a-war-zone_10252011


----------

